# 'Back' Button Issues - anyone else?



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got my K2i a week or so ago and immediately updated to 2.3. Everything was fine till a couple days ago after recharging the device. Now the back button intermittently 'freezes' - no matter what I do, how I press it, how long I press it, it won't work. I either have to go 'home' and then back to my book (if I'm checking the dictionary) or put the device to sleep and wake it up. This is kind of irksome for a brand new gadget! 

Someone on another board is having the same problem and wondered if it had something to do with the update. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a K1.  I don't know if the Back button works the same on both.  But the Back button on a K1 is not used comparatively as the Back button on a computer.  For example, on a K1 if you're checking a word in the dictionary and want to go back to the book, you close the dictionary -- you don't use the Back button.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't heard of that, and my back button still works fine after the update.  I'd call Kindle CS.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try resetting the Kindle by holding the slider switch to the right for 30-40 seconds until it restarts.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have a K1. I don't know if the Back button works the same on both. But the Back button on a K1 is not used comparatively as the Back button on a computer. For example, on a K1 if you're checking a word in the dictionary and want to go back to the book, you close the dictionary -- you don't use the Back button.


It works either way on the K1, actually. I almost never close menus, using the back button instead.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If the reset according to Verena doesn't work be sure to call CS, if they cannot help they will send you a new one immediately!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That's kind of a strange problem to appear after an update.


----------



## BarbM (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm definitely having this problem, and it is frustrating.  I have a Kindle DX, got it in June and didn't have any problems until last weekend, when the back button stopped working no matter what I tried.    I called support, and they shipped me a new DX.  I've used the new one for a couple of days now, and this morning I started having the same problem with the new one.  I will contact Kindle Support and try to get somehelp getting to the bottom of this, and post the outcome here.

Barb
Seattle Kindle Fan


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry you are having problems Barb, but glad you are finding kindle CS helpful.  And it will be helpful to the rest of us when you get the solution and will be able to help the rest of the DX owners.

Welcome to kindleboards and your first post


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

My DX was also doing this after the update.  I would use the dictionary and then nothing would happen when I hit the back button.  I would have to go all the way out the the home page and back into the book to get back to where I was reading.  I just did a hard reset and it seems to have cured the issue.  Hopefully it will be a lasting cure!


----------



## pedro (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys I just joined this forum. I`m facing this issue since the v. 2.3 update with no solution so far. I`ve also tried holding the power button to do a reset but still no "Back" button when I`m in dictionary or browsing Amazon. I have a Kindle 2 Intl. bought in October.
Thanks,
Pedro.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

pedro said:


> I`ve also tried holding the power button to do a reset


Please clarify. Did you succeed in resetting the Kindle? If so, have you tried more than once?


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

A reader on a different forum actually brought the issue to my attention. I just thought it was a glitch till I saw her post. Then I posted here to see if anyone else was experiencing it. The other day she said she noticed hers was automatically updating and since then, no problems with the back button. I left my WN on for a while and haven't had an issue with the back button since. 

I did have to do a hard reboot (or whatever it's called in Kindle-speak) when the whole thing froze up last night, though. If I get much more grief, I'll be callilng CS (again) to figure it out.


----------



## Caich (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought my Kindle in January 2010.  The first problem was the "previous page" would go back several pages instead of one.  I think that was fixed by accident holding the power slider longer than I had intended.  It probably reset.  Then the back button issue.  I cured that by coming here and reading some instructions.  Hold the power button off for 30-40 seconds.  I finally got the original screen with a loading bar.  Yay!  Works just fine now (thankyouverymuch).  

Caich


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I had this problem with the K2 I received for Christmas.  Within a few days of use, the back button stopped working, and then the previous page button stopped working.  I tried the hard reset, which worked, but within a couple of days, the back button stopped working again.  At this point, I called CS and they sent me a new Kindle.  I've not had the same problem with the replacement K2 (knock on wood!).


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope - my K2 is fine after the upgrade - sorry to hear you've got problems -- but as everyone has suggested, Amazon Customer Service can surely help. 

                    - Tbb


----------



## GravyBoat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey everyone.  I just received my first Kindle in the mail yesterday.  Back button was working fine until today, when I had trouble with it browsing the kindle store and also getting from the dictionary back to my book.  The back button did work in other contexts.   I did a google search for "kindle back button" which led me here.  I read the thread.  I did a hard reboot (or whatever you call it) by turning off the kindle and then holding the power switch to the right for a long time.  I then went back to the book I had been reading, slected a word, opened the dictionary, and then the back button worked successfully to return me to my book.  Also works in kindle store.  I then registered here to post this info.  It worked for me; hope it helps others.  Thanks to this forum and users for helping me with my first kindle problem!

So what else is this site useful for??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GravyBoat, welcome to KindleBoards and congrats on your first post!  Thanks for posting your experience, it's helpful.

This is a great site to answer just about any Kindle relate question, find great new bargain and free books to read, to mingle with Kindle authors and find out about their books, and just hang out and chit chat.  Lots of good information here about tea, coffee, rice cookers, new movies, etc, etc, etc. Browse around awhile!

Betsy


----------



## brijeshgp (Apr 5, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Kindle2 that I got this week. It appears to be working after a reset, holding the power button for 30-40 secs. Thanks for the suggestion. Makes me a little worried on the quality of Kindle2.


----------



## TomDub (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got delivery of my Kindle 2 today (delivery delay due to 'natural disaster' - i.e. volcanic ash cloud over Europe!). Discovered I had the very same problem mentioned here. Luckily, the hard reboot seems to have solved it. A very useful board!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my Kindle2 three weeks ago, and did the update to 2.3.3. So far, I haven't noticed any problems with the back button. 

Actually I haven't noticed any problems of any kind with it, other than a couple of my books that aren't set up so that I can go to the next chapter by moving the 5-way to the right. But that isn't my Kindle's fault. I have been dealing with this by bookmarking the first page of each chapter, since I like to go back and re-read certain chapters sometimes.


----------



## dano2112 (May 12, 2010)

Howdy, everyone.

I've got a K2 that I received as a Christmas gift a few months ago.  About a month ago, I noticed trouble with the Back button but I didn't think too much about it.  As others stated, I first noticed it when using the Dictionary.  Instead of being able to go Back to where I left off, I had to use the Home button instead and then click on the book again.  This morning, I was trying to browse in the Kindle Store and the same thing happened.  Once I selected an item to read its description, I could not go Back to the previous screen.  I had to close out of the Store completely and then re-enter it.  Très annoying!

So, a quick search using the Goog led me here and the rest is history.  I turned the K2 off completely (no sleep mode) and then held the power switch over to the right about 45 seconds.  Then I flipped the switch quickly to turn it on normally.  I saw the initial Kindle screen with the progress bar on the bottom and once it completely booted, the Back button was "back" in action!

Thanks to others for this tip!
Dan


----------



## JCinnamon (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everybody.  I'm new to Kindle Boards because I have a new Kindle.  But I'm also having that Back Button issue.  First time it reared it's ugly head I called Kindle CS and they talked me through the Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart fix.  So now I know how to fix the problem when it happens, but how do I keep it from happening?  It's pretty annoying.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

If it keeps happening, then I would call Kindle CS again and ask to have it replaced.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a computer of sorts. Sometimes it just needs rebooting. Nothing you can do to prevent it.


----------

